# Wholesale honey bottles



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

In case anyone needs quantities. There are several styles:
http://www.containerandpackaging.com/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Bottles&subtype=Honey


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=72


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

ladycat said:


> In case anyone needs quantities. There are several styles:
> http://www.containerandpackaging.com/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Bottles&subtype=Honey


presented are higher than those sold by the popular bee supply companies. Plus if one wants label that is an additional cost plus the shipping which is no small consideration.

I use the one lb. " skeps " which I purchased from Rossman apiaries and found that most suppliers are pricing those about the same. The cost was some .50 cents per bottle with caps and label and delivered to me via UPS but that was last year. Since last year the oil prices have risen and that affects plastic manufactoring and of course shipping. 

Perhaps there could be some shipping cost savings if your supplier is not far from you. 

RP


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer my honey in mason jars...I love to recycle things, plus occasionally there is a reason to need to warm the honey and I don't like doing that in plastic in a hot pot


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Jack Parr said:


> presented are higher than those sold by the popular bee supply companies. Plus if one wants label that is an additional cost plus the shipping which is no small consideration.


 Ok. I'm not up on the prices since I don't have bees. I ran across that site and saw they have a big variety so I thought it *might* be useful to someone.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We use a lot of mason jars also. Most people who buy from us like them too. A bee keeper friend gives an $.50 rebate to people who return the jars for refilling.

 Al


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

if I could find a way to get a big discount on 50 cases of mason jars that would be great. any ideas?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ask the store managers where they sell the mason jars. I would think that even the most avid canner wouldn't use that many cases.

 Al


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

We sell our honey in 8oz. bears, 16oz plastic bottles or 1 qt mason jars. The mason jars are the biggest seller. We also use them to store honey that we use to fill the other bottles.


----------

